# Adverse reactions to Promeris Duo in dogs?



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hiya,

Our 18 week old lab puppy was recently diagnosed with having a small Demodex mite outbreak above his eye, and we were informed that all dogs carry them, but when growing or in stressy times they can flare up causing the mites to irritate the hair follicles causing it to fall out (hence his bald patch).

They gave him Promeris duo, which I have never used before (this is our first puppy and I have only ever used advantage on previous cats)
He was dosed on Thursday night...all seemed well....friday evening he seemed a little more reserved at the park....but we thought he was just tired out...

Yesterday he had a few bouts of runny stools, no blood or anything, and he was still active, drinking and wanting food. He was quite down and depressed at night, but again, we thought perhaps since it was late and he had an upset gut we thought it was that (has had ongoing IBS type symptoms for ages that the vet has been trying to treat).

This morning he had completely messed his bed which he never does, and been sick and is very sad. He is going to the vets this morning, we have an appointment....

Has anyone a) used this treatment and b) seen any adverse effects?

I have everything crossed he is ok  He has had rotten luck with his guts since we got him, so the poor thing has been to the vets so many times 

Anna


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

biohazard156 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Our 18 week old lab puppy was recently diagnosed with having a small Demodex mite outbreak above his eye, and we were informed that all dogs carry them, but when growing or in stressy times they can flare up causing the mites to irritate the hair follicles causing it to fall out (hence his bald patch).
> 
> ...



What sort of place did you buy him from?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Not all puppies and dogs have them. I treat with Advocate so not one of mine will have demodex or Sacopitic Mange mites at all. So that is a complete untrurth that ALL dogs have them. Dogs and Puppies from poorly kept, poorly bred 'puppy farms' will be LIKELY to have them as they care nothing for the dogs at all.

Change your vet if your vet said that ALL dogs have then cause they don't!

Not to mention that you were taking him out where other dogs are while your pup has mange. You don't do that either. Some kids goes over to stroke the dog. Passes it around. Not a very responsible thing to do at all.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's an article that might give you a bit of insight into demodex mites. Demodectic Mange


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I was under the impression with mites that most animals have them, but only some are adversely affected by them when run down for another reason (eg stress or illness).

Yep - demodectic mange (not contagious) is present in all dogs and only flares up when their immune system is down:
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_demodectic_mange.html

Sarcoptic mange is contagious, I think Pimp.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> I was under the impression with mites that most animals have them, but only some are adversely affected by them when run down for another reason (eg stress or illness).


That's what I thought and the link I posted confirms that.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I just realised I posted the same link :lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> I just realised I posted the same link :lol2:


Double whammy :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, that depends what you treat your dog with or if you ever bother.
Otherwise you wouldn't be able to treat for them would you.
Advocate actually Kills both types so having used the stuff on a monthly basis, I can honestly say mine don't have them at all.
It's an excuse to be honest. 
Like saying all dogs have worms. Not when treated properly they don't.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Well, that depends what you treat your dog with or if you ever bother.
> Otherwise you wouldn't be able to treat for them would you.
> Advocate actually Kills both types so having used the stuff on a monthly basis, I can honestly say mine don't have them at all.
> It's an excuse to be honest.
> Like saying all dogs have worms. Not when treated properly they don't.


If you treat a dog for a condition that generally doesn't have an impact on the animals health, and is considered part of the dogs natural state, does this not compromise its natural immunity?
I'm not 100% up on the mites subject - I looked for the link because I remembered something from college a few years ago so I'm not arguing - just interested, and not keen on using pesticides and chemicals without good reason.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> Well, that depends what you treat your dog with or if you ever bother.
> Otherwise you wouldn't be able to treat for them would you.
> Advocate actually Kills both types so having used the stuff on a monthly basis, I can honestly say mine don't have them at all.
> It's an excuse to be honest.
> Like saying all dogs have worms. Not when treated properly they don't.


Why would you need to treat your pets for mites if they never had any problems with them?

I dont regularly treat Blu with anything, he hasn't had mites before, and if he should, then I would treat him. I've never had to use flea treatment in many many years either.

Of course with cats you need to treat them regularly, or dogs that come into contact with other animals, but Blu doesnt.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> What sort of place did you buy him from?


He came from a Breeder up here in Scotland.



Pimperella said:


> Not all puppies and dogs have them. I treat with Advocate so not one of mine will have demodex or Sacopitic Mange mites at all. So that is a complete untrurth that ALL dogs have them. Dogs and Puppies from poorly kept, poorly bred 'puppy farms' will be LIKELY to have them as they care nothing for the dogs at all.
> 
> Change your vet if your vet said that ALL dogs have then cause they don't!
> 
> Not to mention that you were taking him out where other dogs are while your pup has mange. You don't do that either. Some kids goes over to stroke the dog. Passes it around. Not a very responsible thing to do at all.


He has had a skin scraping done and it was confirmed that they were demodex mites and that dogs naturally carry them. It is not infectious either, as we were concerned it might be and thats why we took him to the vet in the first place. I am sure a lot of people mightn't have bothered. I don't see a need to change my vet either and I don't like your implication that I am being irresponsible by taking him out with other dogs. Surely it would have been irresponsible to not take him and assume everything is ok. 

If he was contagious, he would not be going near other dogs...end of.


If anyone is actually interested, we went to the vets about his stomach today, and the vet said his sad demeanour and sleepiness might be due to the Promeris...but his guts was just a coincidence. He is back on his probiotic as they think it is an overgrowth of "bad" bacteria and he just needs a bit of a boost.

Anna


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Why would you need to treat your pets for mites if they never had any problems with them?
> 
> I dont regularly treat Blu with anything, he hasn't had mites before, and if he should, then I would treat him. I've never had to use flea treatment in many many years either.
> 
> Of course with cats you need to treat them regularly, or dogs that come into contact with other animals, but Blu doesnt.


My vet once told me that if a pup gets fleas early on in life, it is much less likely to suffer from a flea allergy if it does get them at any point. 
I never flea treat the animals unless they show signs of fleas. I do use a household powder perioically though. Even though I have a cat that goes outside, I haven't had a flea issue for 8 years or more. 

My standard poodle died of cancer of the nasal cavity - she spent every day in my grooming parlour where I did use household sprays very regularly. I can't say for sure but my general feeling is that over exposure to pesticides could have been the cause.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

biohazard156 said:


> He came from a Breeder up here in Scotland.
> 
> He has had a skin scraping done and it was confirmed that they were demodex mites and that dogs naturally carry them. It is not infectious either, as we were concerned it might be and thats why we took him to the vet in the first place. I am sure a lot of people mightn't have bothered. I don't see a need to change my vet either and I don't like your implication that I am being irresponsible by taking him out with other dogs. Surely it would have been irresponsible to not take him and assume everything is ok.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, there is always someone who will jump to conclusions on here.

Lets hope the vet can sort the problem out : victory:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

biohazard156 said:


> He came from a Breeder up here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend of mine had a border collie who regularly had flare ups of demodex. None of her other dogs or the dogs at her training class ever had an issue with it.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Don't worry, there is always someone who will jump to conclusions on here.
> 
> Lets hope the vet can sort the problem out : victory:


I thought that including as much info as possible, and that by taking him to the vet etc, that what would there possibly be to pick at...but I was proved wrong. There are always a few eh 

I am not one of the "omg what is wrong with my animal - what do I do" people that you commonly see posting, I have insurance, I have a job and I take my animals to the vets when they need to go, whereever or whenever that may be... I guess thats not enough these days!

And yes, I hope they can sort his tummy out...he has a good appetite anyway...and is on Hills I/D dry food which seems to make a difference.

Anna


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> Why would you need to treat your pets for mites if they never had any problems with them?
> 
> I dont regularly treat Blu with anything, he hasn't had mites before, and if he should, then I would treat him. I've never had to use flea treatment in many many years either.
> 
> Of course with cats you need to treat them regularly, or dogs that come into contact with other animals, but Blu doesnt.


 
I don't treat for mites. The stuff I use happens to treat them on top of worms and Flea control. Plus I go out with my dogs and live in a farming area. Hence it is a higher Piority to treat my animals for such. Simple.

Can't know that much can you. With the wonder of google you could have saved yourself the stupid post knowing that Advocate is a spot on flea and worm treatment.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

biohazard156 said:


> He came from a Breeder up here in Scotland.
> 
> Anna


 
That still dosen't answer the question, did you buy the pup from a manky breeder, Puppy farm or a decent breeder with Morals.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

hi anna sorry to see hes not doing well but you have to wonder with so many problems in his short life if there is something dodgie about the breeder have you informed them about the problems that have happened


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I'll need to change my vet too as he said all dogs carry the mites but they only cause a problem when they are under stress.:whistling2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

It's like saying all kids have head lice.

Simple fact is that there are plenty of treatments available that kill the mites so why anyone who has a dog dosen't bother to treat them is beyond me.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

biohazard156 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Our 18 week old lab puppy was recently diagnosed with having a small Demodex mite outbreak above his eye, and we were informed that all dogs carry them, but when growing or in stressy times they can flare up causing the mites to irritate the hair follicles causing it to fall out (hence his bald patch).
> 
> ...


 
Poor pup I hope his tummy troubles improve soon.
My rottie pup had demodex when I first brought him home, it was round both eyes. With treatment and his improving immune system he soon recovered. It takes a while for the hair to regrow though
All dogs have some demodex mites its normal just like all people have eyelash mites, its only when there is a problem treatment is needed
Anyway I hope hes feeling a bit better now


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Poor pup I hope his tummy troubles improve soon.
> My rottie pup had demodex when I first brought him home, it was round both eyes. With treatment and his improving immune system he soon recovered. It takes a while for the hair to regrow though
> All dogs have some demodex mites its normal just like all people have eyelash mites, its only when there is a problem treatment is needed
> Anyway I hope hes feeling a bit better now



Thanks hun  He just had a light meal now and he seemed to enjoy his walk, he is still a bit subdued, but he seems to be improving. Hopefuly as he gets older his innards will improve too!

Anna


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> It's like saying all kids have head lice.


Not it's not. Kids dont have head lice all the time at an acceptable level that causes no problems. They CATCH them from other kids.

Demodex mites *are not contagious*.

Doh.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> Not it's not. Kids dont have head lice all the time at an acceptable level that causes no problems. They CATCH them from other kids.
> 
> Demodex mites *are not contagious*.
> 
> Doh.


But in saying that all dogs have them, when some people actually treat their dogs for them in other treatments was just as stupid a statement to make.
Like the other old one of all dogs have worms, and again like Demodex, dogs can be born with via Placenta. However if mother is treated and clear, then the puppies will not be born with it, same as worming and why it has to be done regularly thro Pregnancy aswell as worming pups. And anyone with a good stict routine will NOT have either.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Why treat a dog for something that causes it no problems? A healthy dog will have no problems with the mites, it is only when the dog becomes stressed or ill and its immune system is not at its best that the mites can become a problem. Why put more chemicals on your dog if you don't have to?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Andy said:


> Why treat a dog for something that causes it no problems? A healthy dog will have no problems with the mites, it is only when the dog becomes stressed or ill and its immune system is not at its best that the mites can become a problem. Why put more chemicals on your dog if you don't have to?


 
Try using a product that covers fleas and worms in one go, thus reducing the amount of crap your putting into your dogs system. and WOW you know what, it covers both mange mites aswell. There are a number of them available on the market. And thus a healthier dog alround.

What your saying is, if you dog has mites, you don't give a crap?


And since as I have finished cooking tea, feeding animals and have finally sat down. I thought I'd explain as to why I had said that.
The original post did not say that the vet had confirmed demodex. What she said was 'Somebody'. So it could have had either. And sarcoptic is easily spread. So with no clarification on wether he said, she said or the vet said. Then I will have a go about taking it out.
Thus when I said why are you taking it out. she hadn't even made it clear she had already been to the vets with the dog in the first place and that 'SOMEBODY' Had said.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

She said her dog had been diagnosed with small demodex outbreak and had been given Promeris Duo which is a prescription only drug so that might of given you a clue. 

Humans have demodec mites AKA eyelash mites you better get down to your doctors and get them sorted!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Andy said:


> She said her dog had been diagnosed with small demodex outbreak and had been given Promeris Duo which is a prescription only drug so that might of given you a clue.
> 
> Humans have demodec mites AKA eyelash mites you better get down to your doctors and get them sorted!


 
Wouldn't need to muppet. I know I haven't. Had this discussion with more intelligent people than yourself.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I just dont think Pimps understands. It's not a case of not giving a crap (and I find it rather offensive that she would suggest that). It's that in healthy dogs they dont need treating as they dont cause irritation and are not contagious.

By all means treat your pets for fleas with an all rounder, but dont suggest that someone's dog is contagious when it's not.

This is what you said:


> Not to mention that you were taking him out where other dogs are while your pup has mange. You don't do that either. Some kids goes over to stroke the dog. Passes it around. Not a very responsible thing to do at all.


You were wrong, and wrongly offended and worried someone with your false information. Dont try and backtrack and say that people who dont treat for demodex are bad owners - muppet. Demodex mange mites are not contagious to other animals or humans.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Andy said:


> I'll need to change my vet too as he said all dogs carry the mites but they only cause a problem when they are under stress.:whistling2:


 
thats nonsense and let me explain scientifically why.. and please Andy have an open mind when you read this.. 



take for example Lyme disease which affects humans and dogs..

whether a dog/ human or animal is infected by parasties, worms. bacteria , mites...or otherwise times of stress dont CAUSE the problem thats crazy..

mites can CARRY other bacteria and parasites.. you CANT see, so its not just mites you need to worry about.. the follwing in purple is taken from a website...

In dogs, demodectic mange can be a very serious condition, requiring prompt medical treatment. Both humans and dogs have a number of options when it comes to treating conditions related to the demodexdemodexdemodex mite. Medications can be used to kill the mitesmitesmites themselves, typically through topical application, while creams can sooth inflamed, irritated skin which has responded to an infestation of the demodexdemodexdemodex mite. Some home remedies recommend covering the area with oil or other substances to essentially suffocate the mitesmitesmites; this is not advised, as this can cause damage to the skin, depending on what is used to cover it. Motor oil, for example, a popular treatment for demodectic mange at one time, can cause serious health problemsproblemsproblems.
In some cases, the demodexdemodexdemodex mite can also carry bacteria which can lead to skin infections and other health problemsproblemsproblems. Since getting rid of the mitesmitesmites is impossible and undesired, the best course of action for avoiding such infections is to keep your skin clean, regularly scrubbing dead skin and excess oils away

stress causes an acid reaction in the body and bacteria and parasites FEED on acid hence why a human with problems with bacterial infections or parasites are asked to eat an alkaline inducing diet. Stress MAY cause parasites to beomce stronger or when a parasite for example lays hidden in an animal body 9 reps suffer from thsi too) it almost sleeps.. waiting on an immune response in its host to compromise the body so it can work more efficiently..

injury, other ilness and YES stress can cause compormise immunity and health.. and again acid reaction.. feeding the nemotodes, spirocheetes or worms.. making them multiply

left untreated worms and bacteria or parasties can cause hundreds of symtoms.. heart problems.. neurological problems.. seizures.. disorientation and death..

and yes i know.. because I was bitten bgy a tick aged 13.. have went undiagnosed for 23 years ( till a few months back) and have severe neurological lyme disease or

neuro borreliosis..

i also have other co-infections... so do MANY others walking about.. not relating to lyme necessarily.. but still..

i have passed it to my daughter aged 11..

now many animals HAVE worms and bacterias.. left untreated..
what it can do is vile.. the link ive posted is in relation to lyme in dogs yes.. BUT ANY parasite or bacteria irrespective of it being spirochette form.. cysts for or cell form can have severe multi-symtom and multi-system effects.. its not always about the tick or the mite.. its what they can CARRY.. that can really cause harm


to simply say oh loads of animals have it.. why bother treating is about as sensible as me saying to my daughter.. oh u were born with bacteria and possible other co-infection since i passed it through my chord blood.. in fact LOADS of people have possible bacteria and parasites undiagnosed.. lets not bother treating u..

humans and animals can CARRY parasites and bacteria and be asymtomatic.. and pass it on to pups/kits/ children..

treated early there is a brilliant chance of recovery.. left.. it can cause severe pain and suffering and death..

I wont bother linking any off topic human forms of the issue.. you can you tube if needs be that..


have a look at parasites/ worms/nemotodes/ bacterial issues in dogs..


YouTube - Lyme Disease in Dogs


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Sparkle, no offence but I would rather trust my vet than someone on the forum.: victory:

I got a rescue dog from the pound and she was suffering badly from demodectic mange and her hair had all fallen out so of course she was treated promptly. When I took her to the vets he told me that most dogs carry the demodec mite and it causes them no problems as their immune system is strong enough to stop the mites getting out of hand. A healthy dog won't have a problem with them but if they become stressed causing their immune system to weaken then the mites get a chance to multiply to a level where they cause a problem. 

Its not something I worry about in my dogs.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Andy said:


> Sparkle, no offence but I would rather trust my vet than someone on the forum.: victory:
> 
> I got a rescue dog from the pound and she was suffering badly from demodectic mange and her hair had all fallen out so of course she was treated promptly. When I took her to the vets he told me that most dogs carry the demodec mite and it causes them no problems as their immune system is strong enough to stop the mites getting out of hand. A healthy dog won't have a problem with them but if they become stressed causing their immune system to weaken then the mites get a chance to multiply to a level where they cause a problem.
> 
> Its not something I worry about in my dogs.


So why take a chance.. why wait till theres a problem.. your dog/ dogs are only ever a second away from any other ilness.. or immune system issue such as cold.. RI.. conjunctivitis.. wound injury..

THEN WHAT.. not only do you have to deal with that but the fact the dog is now stressed and immune compormised so potentially needs to deal with the nastiness of mite issues.. great.. 

I had u down for more intelligent Andy.. whats the point in not treating something that may in the future compromise a dogs health..a healthy dog is only a second away from stress.. whether that be physical or mental ..

they say lyme can be triggered into activating severely due to stress and trauma physical or otherwise.. well of course it can.. stress causes acid reaction.. but we dont know its coming.. and neither will you as an owner.. will you???

does that mean becuase someone is not showing adverse signs we shouldnt treat?? do we wait till an animal is sickly.. because by then its already past the safe zone..

do we leave reps with mites.. mites that MAY carry IBd or otherwise.. hmm.. 

that method frankly is daft..

unless you are a pshycic and KNOW every issue your dog may have that potentially could trigger stress.. then you have a problem waiting to happen that could easily be avoided..

i wish id know so i had a choice... i have no choices now.. and since you are your dogs carer.. neither do they..

at least think about it andy..

cheers : victory:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm confused now - your quote says 


> *Since getting rid of the mitesmitesmites is impossible and undesired*, the best course of action for avoiding such infections is to keep your skin clean, regularly scrubbing dead skin and excess oils away


What exactly is the argument If it's impossible and undesirable to get rid of the mites?


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

wow....interesting outcome. 

So, in answer to my *actual* questions 



> Has anyone a) used this treatment and b) seen any adverse effects?


I assume no-one has used it, and had no side effects!! 

Thanks for everyone who has stuck up for me and has confirmed what a qualified vet has told me in that Demodex mites are NOT contagious. I am sad that it seems to have fallen into an arguement over what was really a simple question. I trust my vets on this, and if I didn't...I would seek another, I don't need someone else to try and tell me to change my vets when they clearly have no idea about the situation! (and I see the person has been banned....hehe!)

I am happy with how he is progressing now, he is much more alert this evening and has kept his dinner and lunch down and has had no more pooping bouts. 

Hopefully his 5p sized bit of hair loss will grow back asap and that his tummy keeps on track.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Evie said:


> I'm confused now - your quote says
> What exactly is the argument If it's impossible and undesirable to get rid of the mites?


I don't get it either.

I can't find one site on the internet that says you should specifically treat your dogs for demodex mites as a precaution.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

All dogs will have demodex, all humans have demodex (in their eyelashes, different species than dogs), just as all animals and humans have bacteria on their skin. It's a normal commensal. It only causes a problem if the balance of mites on the skin is unbalanced due to immunity issues or other underlying problems. Amitraz and ivermectin effectively kill these mites. Amitraz is a nasty nasty drug, which yes can cause drowsiness and other side effects, but it does work very well. I have seen dogs react to promeris (which contains amitraz) and to Aludex which is the dip I prefer to use for it. Ivermectin at higher doses works also, but again at higher doses it has nasty side effects. Milbemycin is a compound related to ivermectin that has a license to kill demodex, and is the component in Advocate that enables them to claim it can kill demodex. Unfortunately the dosage required to kill demodex is higher than that found in advocate so.................. it doesn't really work. So pimps, sorry not having a go, but YES you do have demodex and the chances are that probably your dogs do too. Same applies to cats incidently for those who are interested. But demodectic mange in cats is incredibly rare for some reason.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

See we were right Thanks Debbie for clearing it up :no1:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I was hoping Vetdebbie would comment on this thread I wonder if that will settle this debate.:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Andy said:


> I was hoping Vetdebbie would comment on this thread I wonder if that will settle this debate.:2thumb:


 
Dont be silly Andy :lol2:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Well I have been callled unintelligent, a muppet and that I don't care about my dogs for saying the same as a qualified vet!! I wonder if people will say the same to them too...:lol2:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I usually keep out of these type of debates, but just occasionally feel the need to spread some accurate information. Hopefully it will help everyone understand the condition a little better.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> I usually keep out of these type of debates, but just occasionally feel the need to spread some accurate information. Hopefully it will help everyone understand the condition a little better.


Its actually a breath of fresh air when someone from the veterinary profession shares their knowledge :2thumb:
Im sure some of the forums "experts" (tongue in cheek) will still disagree though :whistling2:

Debbie how is your poorly cat?


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

vetdebbie said:


> I usually keep out of these type of debates, but just occasionally feel the need to spread some accurate information. Hopefully it will help everyone understand the condition a little better.


Thank you for adding some clarity to the discussion!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

God I really wish I hadn't read this thread, eyelash mites!!!!  I was much happier not knowing about them.


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> I usually keep out of these type of debates, but just occasionally feel the need to spread some accurate information. Hopefully it will help everyone understand the condition a little better.


I always keep quiet but read with interest.....this time however I wanted to say thank you to a QUALIFIED person for setting the record straight.

(Now we can ignore the utter drivel spouted by people who think they know everything.....and quite obviously ....dont.:lol2


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> God I really wish I hadn't read this thread, eyelash mites!!!!  I was much happier not knowing about them.


 















_*Demodex folliculorum*_, or the _demodicid_, is a tiny mite, less than 0.4 mm long, that lives in your pores and hair follicles, usually on the nose, forehead, cheek, and chin, and often in the roots of your eyelashes. 
(A follicle is the pore from which a hair grows). Demodicids have a wormlike appearance, with legs that are mere stumps. People with oily skin, or those who use cosmetics heavily and don't wash thoroughly, have the heaviest infestations ... but most adults carry a few demodicids. Inflammation and infection often result when large numbers of these mites congregate in a single follicle. 








The mites live head-down in a follicle, feeding on secretions and dead skin debris. At the left, you can see three demodicids buried in the follicle of a hair, and you can also see the hair's shaft. If too many mites have buried into the same follicle, it may cause the eyelash to fall out easily. 
An individual female may lay up to 25 eggs in a single follicle, and as the mites grow, they become tightly packed. When mature, the mites leave the follicle, mate, and find a new follicle in which to lay their eggs. The whole cycle takes between 14 to 18 days.
Sometimes demodex is called the 'face mite', since it is often associated with blackheads, acne and other skin disorders (although it is not the cause of these). Demodex are harmless and don't transmit diseases, but large numbers of demodex mites may cause itching and skin disorders, referred to as Demodicosis. 








The mites have tiny claws, and needlelike mouthparts for eating skin cells. Their bodies are layered with scales, which help them anchor themselves in the follicle. The mite's digestive system results in so little waste that the mite doesn't even have an excretory opening. So although there may be mites in your eyelashes, there isn't any mite poop! Thank goodness! 
However ... did you know that you go to sleep at night on a pillow that is home to many thousands of *dust mites* ...which help keep our homes clean by consuming the tens of millions of skin cells we shed each day? Just pretend they're not there! 
 
*Biology | Elementary Science & Math | Science & Math | Worsley School* 
 Design by Bill Willis 2001
Wunderland Website Design


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

:lol2: Fenwoman that was just a bit evil - Im off now to scrub my eyes with bleach! (not really)


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Evie said:


> :lol2: Fenwoman that was just a bit evil - Im off now to scrub my eyes with bleach! (not really)



Evil......? Moi?:devil::lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't think I'll sleep tonight :gasp:


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

I've just had a shower but now I want another one, they are disgusting I can't believe they live on my face!!!! Ewwww I want rid of them I don't care if they're normal, they're just nasty :whip:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Charlibob said:


> I've just had a shower but now I want another one, they are disgusting I can't believe they live on my face!!!! Ewwww I want rid of them I don't care if they're normal, they're just nasty :whip:


 I think the one in the last picture is quite cute - look at his little face and funny paws :lol2:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Runs away to scrub face till there is no longer skin...oh and i may wax my entire face whilst im at it to get rid of the hairs.... EW EW EW EW!!!!! :whip: NASTY BUGGGGS! :devil:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah, I think demodex are quite pretty mites really. I've always been very fond of them. Mind you that might come from the fact they are the perfect exam question to get as nothing else looks like them!

Shell, unfortunately I had to have my poorly kittie put down shortly after posting in the cat chat thread. Still totally gutted. Suspected pancreatic tumour, but I elected not to go for exploratory surgery as frankly all the differentials were rubbish.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> Ah, I think demodex are quite pretty mites really. I've always been very fond of them. Mind you that might come from the fact they are the perfect exam question to get as nothing else looks like them!
> 
> Shell, unfortunately I had to have my poorly kittie put down shortly after posting in the cat chat thread. Still totally gutted. Suspected pancreatic tumour, but I elected not to go for exploratory surgery as frankly all the differentials were rubbish.


 

Debbie Im so sorry
RIP much loved Pusscat


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I couldn't stop thinking of thses mites last night, I feel like my eyes are very itchy now :gasp:

Debbie, sorry to hear about your cat, what a shame.


----------

